# how does the cold effect river fishing?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i took my rod out yesterday morning on a trip to set cameras on escambia. the bend i was at last weekend had fish busting the surface the whole time i was in the woods, pretty good sized and loud at times. of course yesterday was a pretty snotty day but fish were still busting. i threw a chartreuse popping bug until i got tired of fighting the wind. didn't get any bites. curious if different tactics are in order for colder weather?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Generally, after a cold front, the fish will move to the nearest deep water. Not necessarily the deepest water, but they will hole up in a deeper place than they were before the cold front. They can be caught, but you will have to slow your presentation down considerably.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Slow down. Slow swim baits that go a bit deeper.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

roger that. as active as they were on top i was sure hoping for some action. no idea what they were hitting exactly.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Next couple of days they will be in the deep pockets of the river. Just reel slowly, I got a couple of hits this morning in Wolf Creek in Foley while checking to see if the specks have moved into the rivers/creeks yet.


----------

